# New toys



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Received this 293 in the mail last week. It had some issues that weren't divulged during the ebay auction, and I got $10 off the purchase price. . After my usual service it runs great, and smokes like a hippie!!.I'm going to add some red jewels to the end of the tender, and in fact, I have enough of them to add the jewels to all my 293's. This particular 293 was dead on the tracks, the drawbar from the tender to the loco was badly bent, the wiring harness was so tight it was lifting the front truck of the tender off the tracks, and it had a bent linkage.. No problem, all fixed... I got these 650 New hazen cars today, and started to work on the worst of them. The one without the wheels I replaced the chassis with a spare I had on hand.. It appears that the 651 and 2 of the 650 cars are from the same set. They all have the same green plastic color, tints are all the same, and they all have the un-weighted thick shank link coupler. All have the metal contact wheels, and I guess














they're from 1947(?).


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice pick up. Yes, they look like 1947 production. Thick shank coupler with no weight. There is usually a patent # along the length of the shank, although its tough to make it out. Hard to tell but they don't appear to have the hump that early plastic cars are known for. Nice to get a group that the plastic color matches, even the painted ones vary in shade. They make a nice consist for the 293 as the 650 cars are referred to as Bradley or New Haven cars. Can't wait to see them after you do your magic to them. Nice looking 293, the white stripe made this a lot better looking than a plain black engine like the 290.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That's a very good looking 293. The cars are nice also. Congrats on the additions.
You needed more locomotives.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> Nice pick up. Yes, they look like 1947 production. Thick shank coupler with no weight. There is usually a patent # along the length of the shank, although its tough to make it out. Hard to tell but they don't appear to have the hump that early plastic cars are known for. Nice to get a group that the plastic color matches, even the painted ones vary in shade. They make a nice consist for the 293 as the 650 cars are referred to as Bradley or New Haven cars. Can't wait to see them after you do your magic to them. Nice looking 293, the white stripe made this a lot better looking than a plain black engine like the 290.


I have a set of red ones also that go to the 312AC Deluxe passenger set. They also match each other in terms of color/tint, and the seller told me they were indeed a original set when I purchased them. The coupler do indeed have the patent # stamped inside of them.Fortunately, they are still easy to read.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

just finished up with my New Haven cars. All light very nicely, and they continue to light while being run..


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks nice!


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

I agree.:appl: And, I love the airplane.
Al


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

They came out nice. Looks better with 3 cars instead of the usual 2 with the baggage car not being lit.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Cars look very nice. Someday I will get me 2 or 3 red or green cars. They look good being pulled by a steamer.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dooper said:


> I agree.:appl: And, I love the airplane.
> Al


And if you look at the very left hand edge, you'll see a nose of another airplane, a B-26 Widow maker. They don't have decals on them as I keep losing the darn things, then I find them, and then I lose them again!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

As an after-thought, when I service passenger cars, I add a extra wire to insure good electrical contact.Usually there is only one wire, a hot wire coming from a truck rivet and going to the bottom lug on the light socket, with the chassis completing the circuit.. What I do is to add a ground wire coming from the other truck and solder that wire to the side of the socket. Seems to work good for me.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Tips are good.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That should reduce the flickering when running.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> That should reduce the flickering when running.


Right around $100%,lol!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

That's a real smart idea, thanks.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ready for Christmas service......buy n sell board if interested..


----------

